# Some pics of some Oregon rivers.



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

Just came back from my vacation, went camping and all the fun stuff. Wanted to show off some pictures i took while hiking.

First set is Soda creek falls in Cascadia State park. These are all the same water fall, just different angles and elevations. The water fall is at the end of the season so not that big, at the start of summer its amazing!










































































More pics coming tomorrow.


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice shots! I always like the waterfalls in Oregon, and the waterfall moss! Someday I will try some of our local moss species in a test aquarium (not from state parks!). I think our state is very rich in moss!


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

We should be the mossy state lol.

My wife was amazed when i didn't take some to try in the tank. 

When my pictures finish uploading some time next year i have some more moss photos, and some pics of the Santiam river.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Very nice, I'll have to check that one out someday. How are the campgrounds?

Mrs. minsc and I just spent the day driving along the Historic Columbia river Hwy, and are excited to spend more time in the mossy wet forests!


----------



## Ravenous (Aug 18, 2008)

Is there a law that says you can't remove moss or plants from state parks. I was just down on the clackamas looking for rocks and driftwood for future aquascapes and need to know the rules for wild collecting.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Very nice pics, thanks for sharing! I haven't traveled out west, but I've seen some amazing waterfalls in North Carolina.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

Minsc said:


> Very nice, I'll have to check that one out someday. How are the campgrounds?
> 
> Mrs. minsc and I just spent the day driving along the Historic Columbia river Hwy, and are excited to spend more time in the mossy wet forests!


The campground was a flat space, nice fire pit and a picnic table. They also have some bathrooms that my wife was very excited about! So nice basic campgrounds.

Ravenous I don't believe their is rules for rocks and wood, if i wanted something from a park i would check the boards at the front of the park. Calling or asking a park service person would be best. I have collected some rocks and wood from the Sandy, Zig Zag and Willamette rivers, but they where on my friends properties. I do know that fish and plants are different story.

Cah95 their are some great waterfalls in oregon and the rivers to! One day it would well be worth a vacation visit!!!!

Here are some pics of the Santiam river by where i started my second hike.

















This bridge is a upside down covered bridge, I don't know why its upside down? Or even better why its still called a covered bridge if its not covered? But it is, and theirs is only one other like it in the USA.
















































And my dog being a weirdo


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

Ravenous, I can't remember where I read it, but collecting plants from state parks was forbidden. There are tons of accessible creeks and rivers outside of state parks though, and the best pieces of driftwood I own were collected from Eagle Creek, Sandy and Columbia River! Just research what plants you want to collect, check this site to see if they are protected: http://plants.usda.gov/java/nameSearch , and go from there! We are very rich in driftwood here (don't tell the masses)!

Check out this thread: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/54889-best-place-find-aquatic-plants-nw.html Some sites and a book I recommend to Oregonians.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

And one of my favorite spots.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

And my dog on a super important rescue mission.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok these last pictures are of the end of my hike to the Indian "caves" not really a cave more a overhang.









































Trying really hard to get a picture of a small group of fish.


























sorry for so many pics but i liked them so....


































































































































me and my wife and once again my dog being a goof ball


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

Awesome pics man! The rain doesn't seem so depressing when I remember how many waterfalls and fishing spots we have. My brother hates it when we take his car to go fishing because he knows there will be some wet driftwood in his trunk when we're done. I might not catch a fish, but I'm never skunked!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Beautiful pics, thanks for sharing them. They remind me of why I love Oregon. I've really got to get out and about again, I think Silver Falls state park might be calling me.  

What a cute dog. Looks like a high-energy, always on the go type of pooch.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

cs_gardener my dog has more energy then a power plant, infact i think he could be that alternative energy source everyone is looking for. He had an absolute blast swimming and hiking. Thanks for looking at my pictures, i have been really trying to learn photography in my off time, and i am pretty happy with most of these pictures! Not that its hard to take a nice pictures in Oregon.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

The only problem is how to harness that massive perpetual energy effectively. I've noticed my hound Ryan always puts his energy to uses I don't consider particularly, ummm, helpful. Like bouncing around like a nutcase because he sees: a dog, a cat, a squirrel, something - anything - moving; tossing his bed all over the house (I think he may be trying to fluff it); chasing birds! what immense fun running back and forth, around and around a field chasing and baying at swallows; whining - yes, low energy, but he'll do it perpetually if: hot, cold, bored, feeling ignored, etc.; and of course, fidgeting - sitting still is evil! He's now over 5 years old so I've pretty much resigned myself to lifelong goofiness from him. If we could translate goofiness into electricity he could power the entire west coast.


----------



## rickylbc (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice place to relax.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

You ever been to Silver Falls? Thats a nice park with several falls. Walking into a deep forest, under the canopy is like stepping into another world. Its dark, misty, cool and has lingering scents of flowers, rain, plants and animals. If you open yourself up it heightens your senses. I find it humbling to be in the presence of something so raw and unchanged that has witnessed the development of mans history. To see cave markings of indians in the middle of a forest! How cool is that!


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

Silver falls is my next camping trip! I hope to get one more in this year if i can.


----------

